# [SOLVED] Dell Dimension 3000 restore/original set up CD



## k999 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi, I restored my dimension 3000 cuz I had a virus and thought I had the right CDs to reinstall everything, but after I deleted everything it gets to a black screen that says use the original setup CD Rom then click "r" to start repair 

Well I thought I did that because I thought it was a purple cd that says "operating system" but whenever I load it I keep hitting r and it keeps going back to the same black screen

Is there another cd I should be using I don't know about, could my computer be messed up for some reason, the cd rom trys reading it as the lights flash but then it stops


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 restore/original set up CD*








and welcome to the Forum

When you say "I deleted everything " what do you mean? . . Did you format the drive?

You should have a CD named Dell Reinstallation CD . . Looks like this:










If you formated the drive, the first R will not help . . you will have to reinstall the Operating System

You can get a reinstallation guide specific to your Dell here
http://support.dell.com/support/top...install/en/index?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&~ck=mn

This is a great guide for reinstalling on a Dell: http://www.djdenham.com/Install Procedures.htm


----------



## k999 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 restore/original set up CD*

Hi yes that purple cd is it, and when I deleted everything I ment when I restored the computer it obviously deleted everything and I just get to that black screen


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 restore/original set up CD*

Hi K999, Do you have an XP bootable OS CD?


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 restore/original set up CD*

Rich mentions your Dell disk, which should work. If you can enter your BIOS select CD device as your first boot device. Reformat and reinstall.


----------



## k999 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 restore/original set up CD*



Nexxtech said:


> Rich mentions your Dell disk, which should work. If you can enter your BIOS select CD device as your first boot device. Reformat and reinstall.


Hi. I have the OS cd, I am not sure what u mean by BIOS select cd device

All it does is get me to that black screen that says put in windows setup cd and hit r at first screen but I keep doing that and it just goes back to the black screen

Thank u all for the support


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 restore/original set up CD*

My advice would be if you can enter your BIOS, delete key, possibly F11, 12. Select re installation not repair.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 restore/original set up CD*

Start the computer when you see the dell screen start tapping the F1 key, this will get you in bios. When in bios you won't have a mouse to work with you will have to use the keyboard arrows. Look for boot and use the arrows to highlite it then press enter.

Set the boot order to cdrom first then hdd.

Save and exit with the dell operating system cd in the drive, you usually save and exit by pressing F10 and then confirm by highlighting Y and pressing enter.

The computer should then boot from the windows cd and load files and such, you will then see a screen that gives you a choice of installation, don't press R, follow the instructions to install a fresh copy of windows.

Hope that helps


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 restore/original set up CD*

Here is the owners manual that will tell you how te reinstall XP:
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim3000/en/OM/j6758A04.pdf

Page 40-44

This list all options.

Insert the XP CD in your computer and reboot
Hit F12 and select boot from CD-Rom

Hope this helps,
Bill


----------



## k999 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 restore/original set up CD*



BCCOMP said:


> Here is the owners manual that will tell you how te reinstall XP:
> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim3000/en/OM/j6758A04.pdf
> 
> Page 40-44
> ...


thanks I think that worked I am getting something going, thanks a lot for everyones help, saved me 50 dollars on a call to dell, thanks again


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 restore/original set up CD*

Let us know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## k999 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 restore/original set up CD*



BCCOMP said:


> Let us know how you make out.
> Bill


Actually it started up but the screen isn't able to go above 640x480 it won't give me other options 

Also my internet doesn't work but I think that might be because I borrowed my modem from the cable company and I need to reinstall the cds from them

Thanks again


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 restore/original set up CD*

Hi,
If you have XP installed now, you need to install the drivers.
You should *not *have to reinstall the MODEM CD.

Do you have the Dell Driver CD?
If so use that to reinstall the drivers.

If not you can go here to get the drivers:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...emID=DIM_CEL_3000&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

I will give you direct links here:

Start with the Chipset Driver first!.
*CHIPSET*

*NETWORK*

You will need to use a computer that is able to connect to the internet to download the drivers.
You can then burn these drivers to CD or use a Flash Drive.
Once these two drivers are installed you should beable to connect to the internet.

I am guessing on the Video driver as Dell list three of them:

*Video*

*Audio*

Once these are installed go to the Device Manager and post any errors (Yellow !) you may have remaining.

Hope this helps,
Bill


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 restore/original set up CD*

What exactly did you do when you said "I restored the computer"

We are all shooting in the dark here because we do not know what you did


----------



## k999 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 restore/original set up CD*



BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> If you have XP installed now, you need to install the drivers.
> You should *not *have to reinstall the MODEM CD.
> 
> ...




wow everything is perfect, you fixed everything, thanks alot, I hope you get paid good at whatever job you do, thanks again to everyone


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 restore/original set up CD*

Hi:wave:,
I am glad to hear you have it up and running!!:luxhello::luxhello:
Bill:grin:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Great news and great job Bill!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Doby,
Thanks for the compliment.
Bill


----------

